# The Beauty of Norway, I Wouldn't Mind Visiting There Just to Soak in the Scenery



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is a beautiful time-lapse video of Norway, different seasons, day and night...just awesome!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 13, 2014)

Ancestry is 50% Norwegian (paternal grandfather and grandmother) emigrated from Bergen in the early 1900's.  Visited Oslo when I was stationed in Germany in the 60's, still have distant relatives living in Bergen.  Scenery was awe inspiring.  Maternal side is German, Scottish, English and Danish.

View attachment 11042


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2014)

*More Beautiful Photos of Norway*

Looks like a lovely place to visit...http://www.boredpanda.com/norway-landscape-photography/


----------

